# الموبايل داخل الفم قريباً في الاسواق Put your mobile where your mouth is



## الشايقي (25 أبريل 2010)

Put your mobile where your mouth is​ 
التصميم من طلاب المعهد الملكي البريطاني بلندن وهو ان يزرعوا شريحة جوال صغيرة جداً داخل احد الاضراس الخلفية بواسطة طبيب اسنان , ويتم التواصل معها صوتياً , ويتم انتقال الصوت الى داخلياً عبر الاهتزازات الى الاذن.​ 

التصميم منذ فترة كما في المصدر ولكن الجديد انه يزمع انتاجه صناعياً لاتاحة التواصل عن بعد مع الآخرين دون حمل ادوات وان يكون مثل التواصل بالحديث مع الآخرين بجوارك مما يقرب المسافات اكثر واكثر ​ 
هل تروق لك هذه الفكرة ؟؟




​ 







That ringing in your ear could be your phone​ 



Soon you could be swapping your mobile phone for a molar phone
Royal College of Art students in London have developed a phone that fits inside a tooth
The concept device picks up signals with a radio receiver and uses a tiny vibrating plate to convey them as sound along the jawbone to a person's ear
The designers said the mini-molar phone could be implanted in a tooth during routine dental surgery
The prototype phone is the work of graduates James Auger and Jimmy Loizeau and forms part of the Royal College of Art's annual summer exhibition
Known as The Show, this exhibition shows off the best ideas of the current crop of RCA designers and students​ 
-------------
Source:bbc


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه وانا لا أحب هذه الفكرة , لان الموبايل وهو بعيد عنا لم نتخلص من اثارة السلبية فما بالك اذا اصبح جزاء من أجسادنا*


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (29 أبريل 2010)

لا تروق لي الفكرة إطلاقا
لكنك لم تخبرنا كيف يرن هذا الموبايل
هل سيبدأ السن بالإهتزاز
؟؟؟
وكيف سنرد؟؟
لم أفهم الفكرة جيدا
مشكور


----------



## arthur (29 أبريل 2010)

كل شىء وارد فى زمن العجائب


----------



## الشايقي (29 أبريل 2010)

العبادي_079 قال:


> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه وانا لا أحب هذه الفكرة , لان الموبايل وهو بعيد عنا لم نتخلص من اثارة السلبية فما بالك اذا اصبح جزاء من أجسادنا*




العبادي079
تحياتي العذبة 






آراء كثيرة مثلك وجدت أن هذا المنتج لن يجد سوى الكساد والركود في حالة خروجه للاسواق , ولكن كما قيل لولا اختلاف الاراء لبارت السلع وحب الناس مذاهب 
وتقبل صادق مودتي وشكري على مرورك وابداء رأيك 
​


----------



## الشايقي (29 أبريل 2010)

المتوكلة على الله قال:


> لا تروق لي الفكرة إطلاقا
> لكنك لم تخبرنا كيف يرن هذا الموبايل
> هل سيبدأ السن بالإهتزاز
> ؟؟؟
> ...


*
المتوكلة على الله
تحياتي الصادقة 




وفق قول المصممين انه يوجد رابط عظمي اسمه Jawbone يربط بين الاذن الوسطى والفم , وهو يعمل كمضخم للصوت Amplifier طبيعي , فأي حركة داخل الفم تلتقطها الاذن عبر هذا الممر الرابط ويتم تكبير الاشارة بها , وقد جربت احداث أصوات داخل الاسنان فسمعت صوتها مكبراً لا يستطيع من بالخارج سماعها , بالنسبة للرد فالتحدث بطريقة طبيعية لمزيد من التلقائية في التواصل , وكذلك يمكن طلب الارقام صوتياً ..
وتقبلي فائق تقديري على مرورك ومشاركتك وابداء رأيك 
*​


----------



## الشايقي (29 أبريل 2010)

arthur قال:


> كل شىء وارد فى زمن العجائب



*
Arthur
تحياتي العبقة 





مشكور على مرورك الراقي , ولكن هل يمكن اعتبار الاجابة انه تروق لك الفكرة ؟؟؟
سأعتبرها كذلك لو سمحت...
ولك خالص المودة
*​


----------



## Eng.rami ahmed (1 مايو 2010)

of course it is very nice but, how can we recharge the mobile or make any maintenance

I think it is very better , if it is very easy to get out from the cavity and vice versa


----------



## مهندس عمرو (4 مايو 2010)

كيف يتم قفل الهاتف اثناء النوم مثلا
كيف يتم تمييز الاتصال المهم من الغير مهم؟
اقولك كيف يمكن قراءة sms والمكالمات التي لم يتم الرد عليها؟


----------



## ms202 (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مع النانو تكنولوجى سيكون هناك ما هو افظع
تحياتى لكم


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

Eng.rami ahmed قال:


> of course it is very nice but, how can we recharge the mobile or make any maintenance
> I think it is very better , if it is very easy to get out from the cavity and vice versa



Eng Rami Ahmed





I think they have created an slot inside the tooth, then the chip can be inserted and fit inside the slot easily 
Thanks for passing by and sharing
​


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

مهندس عمرو قال:


> كيف يتم قفل الهاتف اثناء النوم مثلا
> كيف يتم تمييز الاتصال المهم من الغير مهم؟
> اقولك كيف يمكن قراءة sms والمكالمات التي لم يتم الرد عليها؟



*
المهندس عمرو
تحياتي الجذلى 




كل الأوامر والتعامل مع الشريحة سيكون صوتياً كما ذكر المصممين , وهذه التقنية اصبحت عادية وموجودة في كثير من الهواتف المحمولة الآن , ويوجد أيضاً قارئ النصوص بل ومترجمها فبيئة التسويق اصبحت مهيئة لخروج هذا المنتج للمستهلك
انا شخصياً في شوق لتركيب وتجربة مثل هذا الهاتف 
واشكرك وافر الشكر على مرورك ومشاركتك
*​


----------



## الشايقي (8 مايو 2010)

*


ms202 قال:



السلام عليكم
مع النانو تكنولوجى سيكون هناك ما هو افظع
تحياتى لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


Ms202
تحياتي الكثيفة 





للأسف جيلي لم يعاصر تقنية النانو , وان كنت قد اطلعت عليها كثيراً والمستقبل مرتبط بها , واتمنى ان نجد في الملتقى من يقربنا منها أكثر بطريقة ميسرة وسهلة.

ومشكور على المشاركة القيمة 
*​


----------



## المميز1230 (15 مايو 2010)

اكيد هيكون فية عالم جديد من الاتصالات لاكن الفكرة دى بجد مش مهضومة ومشكور على مرورك


----------



## اسطورة الاحزان (15 مايو 2010)

مستحيل اقبل بهيج فكرة 
حقيقة الحشوة بالسن يادوب نتحملها 
ثانكيو على الخبر


----------



## حلمى صادق (15 مايو 2010)

مطلوب من سبادتكم ان يتم شرح اجزاء الموبايل اللاكترونية


----------



## العبادي_079 (15 مايو 2010)

ms202 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مع النانو تكنولوجى سيكون هناك ما هو افظع
> تحياتى لكم



الله يعين ويستر على ما هوه قادم


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

المميز1230 قال:


> اكيد هيكون فية عالم جديد من الاتصالات لاكن الفكرة دى بجد مش مهضومة



*المميز1230
تحياتي الغدقى 
:84:
حيثيات المصمم انه يرغب في كسر حواجز حمل الادوات والاجهزة باليد , ويرغب في ان يكون التواصل تلقائي مثل الحوار العادي بين الناس 
اعتقد انه كمرحلة اولى يمكنهم تبني دمج الموبايل مع ساعة اليد , بحيث يخرج من ناحية كف اليد 
مشكور على مشاركتك وابداء رأيك المقدر ​*



اسطورة الاحزان قال:


> مستحيل اقبل بهيج فكرة
> حقيقة الحشوة بالسن يادوب نتحملها


*
اسطورة الاحزان 
تحياتي الكثيفة 
:84:
شاكر لك ابداء رأيك ويبدو ان المصمم اذا ما رغب في تسويق هذا المنتج عند ناصية الملتقى , 
سأضمن له الخسارة الفادحة من كثرة المعترضين عليها 

​*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

حلمى صادق قال:


> مطلوب من سبادتكم ان يتم شرح اجزاء الموبايل اللاكترونية



*حلمي صادق
تحياتي الهتون
:84:
هي شريحة موبايل مصغرة جداً توضع داخل مدخل (slot) يقوم بتهيئته طبيب اسنان خلال دقائق ويتم التعامل مع الشريحة صوتياً مثل الموبايل العادي , الجديد ان الصوت سينتقل عبر عظام الفك الرابط بين الفم والقناة الوسطى في الاذن ليحدث الاهتزازات فيها , وبالتالي يغني الانسان عن حمل اجهزة ويتعامل بتلقائية اكثر..وتعتبر هذه هي الخطوة القادمة في عالم الاتصالات
مشكور على الاهتمام وفي انتظار مرورك وابداء رأيك 
​*


----------



## maghmoor (22 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
من وجهة نظري عدم الاستعجال لان المصممين طلبة معهد او كلية وليس شركة تريد الاستثمار والفرق واضح هنا روح من التحدي وطلب الشهرة اما الشركات فلها زاوية تقييم اخرى.
الشاهد ان الفكرة واردة لكن للبحث على الاقل حاليا" ولا يستبعد ان المطورين لهم علاقة باطباء اسنان قد يفتح لهم باب رزق جديد قد لا يستمر طويلا" كما حصل مع حشوات الزئبق التي يبادر الغرب اليوم بقلعها لما لها من اضرار صحية خطيرة.
الخلاصة لا تصدقوا اهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

والله كل شىء فى هذا الزمن ممكن
وكل شىء كان شكله غير واقعى

ولكن سبحان الله
"*سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ {53} أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّن لِّقَاء رَبِّهِمْ أَلَا إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُّحِيطٌ {54}"*

*سورة فصلت*


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

maghmoor قال:


> المصممين طلبة معهد او كلية وليس شركة تريد الاستثمار والفرق واضح هنا روح من التحدي وطلب الشهرة اما الشركات فلها زاوية تقييم اخرى.


*
maghmoor
تحياتي الصادقة 






اوافقك الرأي تماماً في أن قوة الفكرة أو المنتج ليست هي معيار الرواج التجاري , فهناك عدة عوامل تتقاطع مع بعضها لتحويل الفكرة الى منتج ناجح في تسويقه 
ومشكور على مرورك واثراء البوست 
*​


----------



## الشايقي (22 مايو 2010)

adel_agac قال:


> والله كل شىء فى هذا الزمن ممكن
> وكل شىء كان شكله غير واقعى


*
adel_agac
تحياتي المشرقة 





صدقت فيما قلت ومشكور على مرورك ومشاركتك ​*


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## bekaa (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم :87: انت لم تخبرنا كيفيه الاتصال من خلال هذا الموبيل:87:


----------

